# Bobby Julich?



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Bobby Julich is in the news again. I see he's taking over the Tinkoff-Saxo team.
I seem to remember that in the 1998 TDF he came in third behind Marco and Big Jan (Nice "clean" boys) He later confessed to being doped to the gills, that year.
(Of course, he claims that he quit doping after that TDF...(Who wouldn't believe such a "clean cut" boy)
Through 2006 he continued to ride on teams full of dopers. 

My question is two part...
1) Why is he allowed to work with young riders.
and 
2) After his "confession", did he ever talk about where he got his dope, and who else was involved???....Was he given a "pass" because he wasn't a jerk about it??
.
Just askin'
.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Obvious double standards by cycling's ruling authorities. Punishments are not handed out equally / consistenly.

Your questions highlight this quite succinctly.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Through 2006 he continued to ride on teams full of dopers.


Seems maybe that is because there are no other teams to ride on. None of them being clean arguably?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Things were different back then.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I believe that he either stopped doping after that TdF, or he went with a much more low key program - since he never came close again.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

The stories I heard were the Lance Armstrong beat him up on the way to the bikes races and took his EPO, and so poor Bobby could never manage to dope up again.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

pdh777 said:


> Obvious double standards by cycling's ruling authorities. Punishments are not handed out equally / consistenly.
> 
> Your questions highlight this quite succinctly.


careful, you're gonna get labeled an apostate


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

AJL said:


> I believe that he either stopped doping after that TdF, or he went with a much more low key program - since he never came close again.


Julich's 3rd was the same year as the Festina affair. Tour lost a lot of riders (only 96 finished) or riders quit their programmes for fear of being caught. He crashed out the following year and became a Dom for Jan after that. When he joined CSC he was also a GT Dom but was able to pursue his own races outside of that. He did well at Crit Int'l and Paris Nice and an Olympic Silver.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> Julich's 3rd was the same year as the Festina affair. Tour lost a lot of riders (only 96 finished) or riders quit their programmes for fear of being caught. He crashed out the following year and became a Dom for Jan after that. When he joined CSC he was also a GT Dom but was able to pursue his own races outside of that. He did well at Crit Int'l and Paris Nice and an Olympic Silver.


I think Festina could have potentially had 1-2 members on the podium that year. One thing people forget about Lance is that he's probably one of the only guys to have ridden as a GC rider for so long with such minimal crashes. Doping aside, a lot of the competition crashed out sooner or later.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

AJL said:


> I believe that he either stopped doping after that TdF, or he went with a much more low key program - since he never came close again.


Dopers still imploded from time to time.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Didn't he have some bad luck with crashes and health?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Dopers still imploded from time to time.


Every now and then you get a bad bag...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

DrSmile said:


> Every now and then you get a bad bag...


LOL, Kelme and Rabo Bank seemed to demonstrate why blood bags were just a little unsafe when done wrong.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

pdh777 said:


> Obvious double standards by cycling's ruling authorities. Punishments are not handed out equally / consistenly.
> 
> Your questions highlight this quite succinctly.


I agree.

It is odd that at the same time professional cycling wants to rid itself of its doping past, teams and sponsors are still willing to employ retired riders with a dubious history. Julich’s hiring makes me wonder if there is even a pool of retired clean riders in which to draw from for positions in team management.

What next…Lance Armstrong becomes president of WADA?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> What next…Lance Armstrong becomes president of WADA?


Not such a terrible idea. They should at least hire him as a consultant to advise as to the best way to catch a doper.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

DrSmile said:


> Not such a terrible idea. They should at least hire him as a consultant to advise as to the best way to catch a doper.


Good point...he is the best of the best


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Didn't he have some bad luck with crashes and health?


Yeah, that too I suppose.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

It is definitely a double standard. Vinekourov has never admitted to doping and never come clean in spite of being caught while competing and failing a drug test yet he gets to manage a team. Riis admitted to doping and winning the tour, has never had his win taken away and Hamilton says he was part of the doping regime at CSC.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If I remember correctly, when they retested samples in 2004, from the 1998 TDF, 92% of them either came up positive, or the rider confessed doping at a later date.
92%....What a friggin' joke.
.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> 92%....What a friggin' joke.
> .


I'm sure it's much lower now. I'd bet at least much closer to 90%!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> If I remember correctly, when they retested samples in 2004, from the 1998 TDF, 92% of them either came up positive, or the rider confessed doping at a later date.
> 92%....What a friggin' joke.
> .


Isn't it funny how the racing/speeds/tactics haven't changed appreciably since then?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

davidka said:


> Isn't it funny how the racing/speeds/tactics haven't changed appreciably since then?


Obviously, this is due to superior training methods that are available today; more aero bikes, helmets, skin suits and much much better lucky socks!


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

AJL said:


> Obviously, this is due to superior training methods that are available today; more aero bikes, helmets, skin suits and much much better lucky socks!


It's all about marginal gains.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jaggrin said:


> It is definitely a double standard. Vinekourov has never admitted to doping and never come clean in spite of being caught while competing and failing a drug test yet he gets to manage a team. Riis admitted to doping and winning the tour, has never had his win taken away and Hamilton says he was part of the doping regime at CSC.


He also had some solid wins the last few years of his career. After retiring, he's managing a team that wins the TdF and several other GT podiums. A few of his riders are busted. Nah, nothing to see here.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

jaggrin said:


> Riis admitted to doping and winning the tour, has never had his win taken away and Hamilton says he was part of the doping regime at CSC.


Riis registered hematocrit levels in the 60s while he was racing. Even at the time, his Tour win was seen as a farce. The fact that Riis' palmares as well as the other contemporary confirmed doper GC winners like Ullrich, Pantani, Heras, Valverde, Menchov, DiLuca, Basso, Scarponi, Vino etc, etc, etc still stand is ridiculous. Meanwhile, Armstrong and Landis have been swiftly expunged from the record books. Notice that NO ONE has stepped forward to claim Lance's yellow jerseys. This wouldn't have anything to do with Europeans watching out for their own. No anti-Americanism here. None at all.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

To be fair, Riis no longer claims to be a TDF winner:

Riis said he no longer considered himself a worthy winner of the Tour, and indicated he would be willing to give back the title."My jersey is at home in a cardboard box," said Riis, now manager of the Danish team CSC. "They are welcome to come and get it. I have my memories for myself."

from Tour wants yellow jersey back after '96 winner admits doping - cycling - ESPN


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure Riis has no issues with sending back his yellow jersey since it's tainted, worthless and his name removed from the official record.

If he really wanted to repent, he should leave the sport completely.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know. I presume that jersey has some historical value. If cycling has a hall of fame, that jersey could be hung in the hall of shame corridor. People still care to see things, even if they are known to be built on a shaky foundation. After all, there's a famous museum of art fakes in Germany.


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

AJL said:


> Obviously, this is due to superior training methods that are available today; more aero bikes, helmets, skin suits and much much better lucky socks!





Alaska Mike said:


> It's all about marginal gains.


Lance Armstrong: the full transcript of Donald McRae's interview with the cycling legend | Sport | The Guardian

"And did you say why? No1 the human body evolves"

Evolution occurs over two decades? Thanks Charles Darwin...I mean Lance Armstrong...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

fits and starts


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Jackhammer said:


> Lance Armstrong: the full transcript of Donald McRae's interview with the cycling legend | Sport | The Guardian
> 
> "And did you say why? No1 the human body evolves"
> 
> Evolution occurs over two decades? Thanks Charles Darwin...I mean Lance Armstrong...


Perhaps you missed the irony/sarcasm that is a long-time, running theme here. It's so much a part of this forum we usually don't bother pointing it out.

...and marginal gains is a talking point of Team Sky, not Lance. He had the F1 Project as part of his cover story


----------

